# Tail Lights



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

I have a silver 05 with the front sap package. I was thinking about changin the tail lights to the 06 lights, what do you guys think....


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

Also, i was wondering if anyone has a picture of a 05 and 06 rear end side by side.


----------



## DriftingIsGay (Nov 14, 2006)

I hope black is ok.


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

DriftingIsGay said:


> I hope black is ok.


The 05 red look the best. The other is all rice!!


----------



## DriftingIsGay (Nov 14, 2006)

Found some in silver. I think the 06 lights look a little better but if it were me I wouldn't bother changing them.


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

I think the '06 tail lights look best. There are also some other choices with the Holden tail lights too.


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

I put the 06 tails on my 05 QSM and they make a world of a difference in the look.

Go For It!

Chris


----------



## blkngrygoat (Feb 7, 2007)

I like the Holden tail lights. Anyone know where I might be able to find a pair?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm guessing the website. www.jhp.com.au. They got optional front fenders with vents like the new Lucerns, but not sure about tail lights. Just checked the website, they got what you want, running between 300 and 440 bucks shipped out the door.


----------



## blkngrygoat (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks Dustin. You're the man!


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

Sorry, I know this is a old thread, but does anyone else have a picture of a 05 with red tail lights and a 06 with black tail lights. Considering the switch.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

RipTheSix said:


> Sorry, I know this is a old thread, but does anyone else have a picture of a 05 with red tail lights and a 06 with black tail lights. Considering the switch.


Yeah.. go back and take another look at what's been posted and you'll see what you just asked for. Post #5 to be exact. 05 and 06 GTO's are identical except for the taillights.


----------

